# Trying remove rust from lodge cast iron



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello, im trying to remove rust from my lodge cast iron rilled skillet. Ive followed this video from lodge, and i got the rust away. But what im wondering about is when im washing off the rust and such after i scrubbed it with steelwool. Then when i dry it with paper towel the paper towl has brown rust colouring on it. Is this supposed to be like this, or is it me who havent scrubbed good enough, or didnt use the right kind of steelwool? The lodge is very new, and only has thin layer of rust around
here is the video






Thanks for help!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

The video is fine. You can use salt instead of dish soap. I don't use steel wool, I use a green or blue type kitchen scrub. Don't over-think or over-work. You'll be fine.


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

No i mean when i dry the iron after washing and scrubbing, it stains my towel and paper with rust colour. Is it suppose to be that way or havent i washed and scrubbed it enough? or will wet iron always stain papir when rubbed hard enough


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

It will usually come away colored. Dry it, put it right onto a burner and heat it. Before it's too hot to handle, oil it inside and out. Now season.


----------



## Aaron Pankonin (Jul 24, 2017)

Sounds Like it needs to be properly seasoned. A light coat of oil and bake at 350 for about an hour. The seasoning builds too with proper care. I typically clean with salt and a paper towel after use. Rinse with water and dry. A light coat of oil might be needed.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Before you go the oil and bake process, you'll want to make sure the pan is as clean and rust free as you can get it.
I kid you not....pour a can of Coca-Cola in it and allow it to sit for 10 minutes, then wipe dry and continue on.
It works.....


----------



## oddwine (Sep 10, 2017)

After ive oiled and baked all the food from my pan tastes very oily. Does that wear off? or have i used too much? I used a cheap bad vegetable oil, maybe thats the problem?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

You want to clean and season your pan properly. If I was going to start from scratch ... I would start with a serious scrub pad and dish soap. The whole pan gets scrubbed; inside, outside, top, bottom, handle ... every little part. Then I rinse it just as much. Completely dry with a dish towel, then on to the stovetop to get nice and warmed up; warm ... not sizzle-hot. Your oven should be pre-heating at it's highest level. Next I would oil the pan. Here is why I came to this thread. I just got done watching a video where the person talking claimed that the going top flavor of the day is "FLAXSEED OIL". My main objective was to point that out and see what everyone else thinks. Anyway ... back to the pan ... Put in some oil and wipe the pan silly. Don't be afraid to use some oil here ... but you don't have to go nuts. Don't make any mess. After you've wiped the pan enough take a dry paper towel or 2 or 6 and wipe the pan out so it looks sorta dry of oil. Put it into the oven, upside down, over a pan, for at least an hour. Turn off the oven and let it cool. If it's winter time, crack the door open and heat up your kitchen with the cooling down heat. When it's cool to the touch ... take out the pan, give it another wipe and put it away. I think thats it.


----------



## Dave Barnes (Oct 21, 2017)

Properly seasoning a cast iron is a multi-step process.
1. Clean thoroughly. Steel wool, detergent if necessary.
2. Lightly (VERY) coat inside with flaxseed oil.
3. Bake at 500 °F.
4. Let cool.
5. Repeat steps 2-4 five or more times.

https://www.cooksillustrated.com/how_tos/5820-the-ultimate-way-to-season-cast-iron


----------

